# Rod Size?



## squawkc (May 14, 2005)

I've looked on B&M site and the smallest rod that they had was 8'. the longest rod that I currently have is a 7' M action. Will work alright for Crappie?


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Man, I've caught crappies on every rod I have ever owned (ok, except the muskie rod) from 4'6" ultralights to 7' medium actions. You sould be able to catch them on any rod, provided you use a jig and a minnow set up or a minnow-under-slipfloat set up.

When it comes to crappies I don't know how important the rod is in the whole scheme of things. I'd take a 7' light rod, with a light spinning reel for jigging...that'd be ideal.


----------



## Lance Pardee (Oct 28, 2004)

If your gonna be using the rod for jigging. I'd get a b&m 10' jiggin' stick. I use mine all the time. It is blast to catch them on, and if you hook into a big fish and brake the stick they'll replace it. No questions asked.


----------



## BassMaster15 (Jun 6, 2005)

MY suggestion is to get 4'6 to a 5'0 ultralight rod because they are easy to use and on top of that they let you feel even the lightest tap on ur line so your sure not to miss a single fish, and the rod gives u a better fight


----------

